# exhausts



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys my buddy got a 02-04 foreman 450 and hes installing a new exhaust and he wants either a hmf or fmf. i told him to get the hmf but he wants an fmf cause there cheaper and hes more of a fmf fan any suggestions on anything?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a hmf on my 500 Honda and it was ungodly loud, nobody would ride behind me, I like hmf personally.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

well he wants sound lol alot and some more hp to turn his 26 mud lite xls. i told him to get an hmf. thanks for the advice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you put the quiet core in the HMF it's not as bad.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea but as soon as you touch water the quiet core is F**ked


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not really. My neighbors foreman 500 has HMF w/ QC and we ride the creek all the time and his has held up well. I've been riding it around myself lately b/c he's keeping it at the house. :rockn: It's quiter than my brute was w/ the LRD.


----------

